# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال > اقتصاد العربيه >  فلسطين.. البنوك الإسلامية تزدهر رغم  الاحتلال والمراقبة الدولية لتحويلاتها

## حسان القضاة

لم يفكر أحمد حامد مطولا عندما قرر فتح حساب له ولزوجته في بنك إسلامي، فقد توجه فورا إلى أحد البنوك العاملة في مدينته وتقدم بطلب لفتح حساب لهما، فهو "يبحث عن الحلال

أكثر...

----------

